# females with my male



## lfc80 (Jul 22, 2009)

:-?hi i have just purchased 2 x females to go with my male but my male keeps flaring at one of the females and going for her is this normal or wont they get along at all i have put my male in the net at the top of the tank for now until i get some advice please help asap cheers all:-?


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Males and females should NEVER be housed together except for breeding purposes. Someone is going to end up hurt or dead. Take him out of there!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Agreed!!!! You should never house ANY bettas together unless you have a female sorority. Take them out!


----------



## lfc80 (Jul 22, 2009)

what is a female soroity and also a very reputable fish dealer said they would be fine inm really confused now 

cheers


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

NEVER EVER EVER listen to pet store people or anything like that. They just want to sell they're fish. In a female sorority you need a tank 10+ gallons. Then you get lots of plants and hiding places. You need 4+ females. No less, they'll kill eachother.


----------



## lfc80 (Jul 22, 2009)

i have a 24 gal cube with drift wood and hiding places so i need 2x more females for it to work to be fair to him he does care for the fish alot 
cheers mike


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Well if it's 24 gallons, then I would just make sure there's hiding spots and get a few more girls. But the male cannot be with them. I would get a smaller tank for him.


----------



## lfc80 (Jul 22, 2009)

i am keeping an eye on them and there fine at the moment i will get 2 more females tomoz the male is not intrested any more he has been fine with the rest to


----------



## lfc80 (Jul 22, 2009)

if you have a look at the pics of bettas my setup is on there under new setup 
cheers


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I wouldn't recommend keeping the male in with the females.


----------



## lfc80 (Jul 22, 2009)

right o i will sort a smaller tank out for him are they happy just to be on there own like that a does the water need to be heated and filtered


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Males are happy alone. It depends on the size of the tank for a heater and filter. They're recommended but for bigger tanks usually. I would get him a 5 gallon kit that comes with a filter, then you could buy him the cheap mini heater to go in it.


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

petstore people, even pet co adn pet smart people know nothing. i ask them questions i personally know for a fact just to hear them answer. its a good way to test there knowledge.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I'm glad you took everyone's advice and removed the male. The tank you have should be perfect for a sorority. It's ideal to have 5 females or more together. Keep and eye on them.
They will fight a little to establish a pecking order but if it gets too aggressive it's time to remove them.
Good luck!


----------

